# In search of an remote trigger for 5D Mark IV



## daniela (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi guys!

Another question please: Which remote trigger to buy for long exposure landscape shots for my 5D IV?
Should be programmable (bulb, time lapse,...) and should have an illuminated screen.
Nice to have, no must: wireless (but then, it should work with the internal communication of the 5DIV, not having an remote trigger that has to be mounted on the flash shoe of the camera.

Thanks a lot
Daniela


----------



## Khalai (Jul 1, 2017)

daniela said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Another question please: Which remote trigger to buy for long exposure landscape shots for my 5D IV?
> Should be programmable (bulb, time lapse,...) and should have an illuminated screen.
> ...



Look at TriggerTrap. Wired solution with smartphone, but very powerful. HDR timelapsing, preset timed exposures, ramping etc.

I use it with my 6D and iPhone. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 1, 2017)

Khalai said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...



They have ceased trading and the app is no longer supported, there was a fire sale of the hardware and the software was turned over, or is maybe going to be turned over, to open source.

Cables are easy to get still, dongles, not so much.


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> They have ceased trading and the app is no longer supported, there was a fire sale of the hardware and the software was turned over, or is maybe going to be turned over, to open source.



hardware and software have been open-sourced here https://github.com/triggertrap so certainly possible to build your own if that's your thing.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 1, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > daniela said:
> ...



Dammit, didn't know that :-\

It's such a nice app. Pity they no longer support it.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2017)

I use the Phottix Aion.
Look into it. Wireless, programmable, Bulb, lighted screen.

-r

edit:

Also, look into CamRanger to pair with iPad or smartphones. There are other variants of the CamRanger available, but I have not found them to be better, but are lower cost.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 2, 2017)

daniela said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Another question please: Which remote trigger to buy for long exposure landscape shots for my 5D IV?
> Should be programmable (bulb, time lapse,...) and should have an illuminated screen.
> Nice to have, no must: wireless (but then, it should work with the internal communication of the 5DIV, not having an remote trigger that has to be mounted on the flash shoe of the camera.



I have the Hähnel Giga T Pro II which does all that you ask for (and mroe). It seems to have been replaced by the Captur Module


----------



## Silverstream (Jul 12, 2017)

daniela said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Another question please: Which remote trigger to buy for long exposure landscape shots for my 5D IV?
> Should be programmable (bulb, time lapse,...) and should have an illuminated screen.
> ...


This is obvious to me but why aren't you using the built in wireless and Canon Connect App. It works great for remote control and firing. I know that you can also tether and control from a laptop. What do you not have access to there that you need? That said, I have no idea if time lapse is supported but if i wanted to do that, why not set it up in camera and click the button and then take a nap?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 12, 2017)

Look for TurnsPro on the web they having something just about to be released.


----------

